# Mickey888



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

I own a cat named Mickey, who will be living with me in a lake home in the forest. I am looking for good solutions for Mickey to make sure I can find him if he roams too far from home.
If anyone knows about an effective GPS for cats, please let me know.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thx


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you have any pictures of mickey?
We would love to see him!!


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes, how do I post an image on this site? Please let me know.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

On the bottom when your typing there's a bunch of stuff above the 'post reply' and on the far right there'll be a picture of a camera to the left of that there should be a picture click that and it'll say 'drop image' click that and then it'll give you all your files of all your pictures then you find the one you want click the picture and wait till it up load's then it should work!


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thx, image downloaded


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

No problem!
He's sooo cute!!!


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes, thx. I really love him. He is like my furry little son. I am moving to a lake house in the forest and I am concerned about him wondering too far. I found a GPS Cat tracking device called Jiobit Location Monitor, which uses GPS, WiFi and Cell reception. He never gets lost now in my neighborhood home and roams about 500 yards away, but in the forest I am concerned he will get lost.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh I lake would be fun!
Did you move from the city?


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tullahoma, TN
Directly next to the Normandy Lake, just 200 feet away, with a very steep hillside, with leaves and trees and brush. I think Mickey is smart enough to not challenge going down that hillside.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I would think he’s start not to.


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Exactly. However, I just purchased a Jiobit Pet Tracker from Amazon, along with a GPS Plan, so, if Mickey does wander off, I will be able to find him easily. Check it out, pretty cool.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow that’ll be so handy!


----------



## Mickey888 (Mar 6, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Wow that’ll be so handy!


What would we do without cats, Right!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

lol! Probably save money in cat toys!


----------

